# hgh dose for muscle buliding?



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Been looking into using gh,people say its pointless for building muscle unless its in high dose's.

What type of dose is suitable you think? 10 iu daily?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

aas and slin grow muscle, your looking into the wrong ped if you want muscle growth


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you want to make the most out of aas before you incoperate, aas growth and slin is a magic convo takes some time tho


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

stone14 said:


> aas and slin grow muscle, your looking into the wrong ped if you want muscle growth


im just interested in how much it actually takes because people say it does at higher doses.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1 guy told me if you took hgh alone at a high dose say 10iu youd prob be lucky to gain a few lb of lbm per year, its not a mass builder, its more for the icing on the cake once the mass is built.

it will get you looking good, but for size its the wrong ped.

the name 'growth' is missleading, hgh doesnt get you big.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> im just interested in how much it actually takes because people say it does at higher doses.


its not going to give you what you want to be absolutely honest with you, id maximise aas use, then aas/ peps then ass/peps/slin then aas/slin/peps/gh in my eyes for muscle building, if you want extra help staying lean then maybe its an addition, but an expensive one! maybe in small ammounts for tendon and ligament caritlage strength but you can get that off peptides


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

wtf .. poeple look at HGH like its some sort of miracle , some super secret fountain of muscle growth

try reading up on it first mate. a lot cheaper and better solutions for emmediat muscle growth


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> wtf .. poeple look at HGH like its some sort of miracle , some super secret fountain of muscle growth
> 
> try reading up on it first mate. a lot cheaper and better solutions for emmediat muscle growth


did i mention anything bout it being a miracle pal? ive added about 4 and a half stone to myself with aas over bout 3 or so years and was just looking for something new...reason i asked the question is because there aint much information on it being used at higher doses for muscle growth,mainly just for people wanna stay lean

the cost aint an issue and im not particually looking for immeadiate results


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> did i mention anything bout it being a miracle pal? ive added about 4 and a half stone to myself with aas over bout 3 or so years and was just looking for something new...reason i asked the question is because there aint much information on it being used at higher doses for muscle growth,mainly just for people wanna stay lean
> 
> the cost aint an issue and im not particually looking for immeadiate results


calm down sweetheart ... dont get your knickers in a twist

If you have good gains off of AAS then why try something else , why fix what isnt broken ?

humatrope is the only GH i found i got anything from , I personaly think the chinese stuff is ****


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Do what I do, take hgh alongside slin, peps, orals, test and tren, then you've no idea how much it's doing, but you know it's doing something :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dux said:


> Do what I do, take hgh alongside slin, peps, orals, test and tren, then you've no idea how much it's doing, but you know it's doing something :lol:


but you got them der angry black genetics lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dux said:


> Do what I do, take hgh alongside slin, peps, orals, test and tren, then you've no idea how much it's doing, but you know it's doing something :lol:


perfect , I have done this as well .. its the best way in my book


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

I run hgh at 4-5iu per day and I'm on my 3rd steroid cycle first two cycles I experienced more joint pain and slower recovery without the growth, now on my 3rd I feel hardly any joint pain and much quicker recovery.

I also look dryer than I did on just andropen than test and tren.

I personally believe I'm sensitive to growth as I started feeling major differences after 3 weeks I.e. shin splints completely disappeared. Growth isn't a muscle builder I'd call it more a muscle aider as it defo speeds up recovery and makes the muscle quality a lot better. One more thing I noticed is my immune system seems much more efficient since being on the growth.

I personally love growth.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

zack amin said:


> but you got them der angry black genetics lol


I'm so naturally angry, tren calms me down.



BatemanLondon said:


> perfect , I have done this as well .. its the best way in my book


With the size gains I'm making, I'm never gonna do it any other way from now on.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Slight slide of topic but I use gh and peps and I'm scared ****less of using slin so could somebody shed some light on what slin to use at what dose and time etc?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

weeman sugested a good way to use it which i have started, since i seem to ber overly sensitive to slin and cant get my doses up, 5iu was my max at around 200g carbs. he sais 2iu after meals so say 6meals thant 12iu, no problems at all running it like that, not sure about long term tho, i was going to ask him about that.

iv been using ghrp6 pre-meals and 2-3iu post meals no problems at all. and iv filled out nicely. i only have 4main meals atm so iv went for 3iu, he said 2iu but probably assuming over 6meals so the total iu is the same and no hypo or need for a gb check at that dose so im ok with it.


----------

